# Normalformen und Schlüsselkandidaten



## julia1997 (7. Dez 2017)

Könnte mir jemand bitte sagen, ob meine Hausübung so stimmt?

Siehe Bildschirmfoto anbei.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Julia


----------



## krgewb (7. Dez 2017)

Welches Bildschirmfoto?


----------



## julia1997 (8. Dez 2017)

Habe doch eine pdf datei hochgeladen


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Dez 2017)

Moin,


julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Siehe Bildschirmfoto anbei


Auch ich sehe nur das PDF mit der Aufgabenstellung 

Und Deine Lösung solltest Du schon posten, wenn Du eine Antwort erwartest!
Und bitte mit Code-Tags, NICHT als Foto!! Bessere Lesbarkeit und kann dann wenigstens zitiert werden!!

VG Klaus


----------



## julia1997 (8. Dez 2017)

Die Lösungen sind doch dabei in der PDF-Datei!


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Dez 2017)

Moin,


julia1997 hat gesagt.:


> Die Lösungen sind doch dabei in der PDF-Datei!


Was genau meinst du?? Deine Punktaufzählung?? 

VG Klaus


----------



## julia1997 (8. Dez 2017)

Ja genau


----------



## truesoul (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo. 

Also ganz ehrlich. Es ist sinnvoller es im Klartext mit z. B Codetags zu posten als irgendwelche Dateien zu posten.
Ich zum Beispiel lade und öffne solche Dateien aus Prinzip nicht. Ich will mir ja nix einfangen 

Grüße


----------



## julia1997 (8. Dez 2017)

Dann lass es!! es hat dich keiner gebeten meine hausübung zu kontrollieren!!!


----------



## Thallius (9. Dez 2017)

https://www.java-forum.org/thema/di...on-loesungen-fuer-aufgaben.63088/#post-389846


----------



## julia1997 (9. Dez 2017)

@Thallius ich erschleiche hier keine Hausübung, die Hausübung ist komplett fertig ich möchte nur fragen ob es so stimmt!


----------



## krgewb (9. Dez 2017)

Es gibt einen separaten Bereich für Hausaufgaben: https://www.java-forum.org/forum/hausaufgaben.34/


----------

